# Remember Veterans



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*THANK YOU* and *GOD BLESS* all our *VETERANS* past, present, and future allowing us the freedoms and liberties we have today.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> *THANK YOU* and *GOD BLESS* all our *VETERANS* past, present, and future allowing us the freedoms and liberties we have today.


+1,000,000. Thank you Vets and those currently serving.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------

